# Simple Instructions??



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I may be asking the impossible, but... Can anyone post some fairly simple step by step directions to converting photos to be used on my K3 using photoshop elements 8? I bought it to use for things like this but can't figure out how to change my photos to display cleanly on my Kindle. The screensavers created here are absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I just want to use photo of my grandkids if possible. I already know how to get them onto my K3.
Thanks ahead of time


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Check out this thread.

It's instructions for GIMP, but for the purpose, it's similar to Elements. If you just can't figure it out, please PM me. I'd be happy to convert your photos for you.


----------

